# Adobe Programme von Windows auf Mac



## tacef (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich hab eine Frage: 

Ich hab mit Dreamweaver, Acrobat 8 und Photoshop für Windows gekauft.

Ich werde mir jetzt in naher Zukunft einen Mac zulegen und suche schon geraume Zeit nach einer Antwort auf die Frage, ob ich die Software irgendwie auf Mac mitnehmen kann.

Kann mir vielleicht hier wer helfen?

mfg


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

deine Frage ist im "Mac OS"-Forum besser aufgehoben, wie in der Smalltalk-Ecke.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es für die Betriebssysteme unterschiedliche Programmversionen, will sagen, die Windows-Version lässt sich wohl kaum auf einem Mac-Rechner installieren, und umgekehrt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Enumerator (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich muss mich Maik anschließen, Du wirst die Programme so auf dem Mac nicht zum Laufen bringen. Da bleibt nur Virtualisierungssoftware wie z.B. VirtualBox, ein simples Tauschgeschäft oder Neukauf.
Allerdings zweifle ich stark daran dass Du jemanden findest der allen Ernstes eine Mac- gegen eine Windows-Version tauscht...

Gruß
Enum


----------



## tacef (27. Oktober 2009)

Sry ich hab das Mac Forum übersehen.

Ist mir schon klar das ich für Mac eigene Software brauche.

Ich hab die Frage falsch formuliert.

Ist es möglich, das ich die Windows Lizenz gegen eine Mac Lizenz austauschen kann?

Ich hab bei Google gesucht und mehrere Antworten gefunden von Ja es geht bis Ja aber ist teuer bis Nein versuchs erst gar nicht.

Hat das schon mal wer versucht?

Andere Frage: Ist Tutorials.de langsamer geworden oder spinnt meine Inetverbindung wieder mal?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



tacef hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich, das ich die Windows Lizenz gegen eine Mac Lizenz austauschen kann?


Warum sollte es nicht möglich sein?
Du musst halt nur jemanden finden der dazu bereit ist.
Die Lizenz alleine bringt Dir allerdings nichts.

Allerdings denke ich nicht dass Adobe Dir die Lizenzen (und die Datenträger) tauschen wird.
Dazu müssten sie ja schliesslich Datenträger mit so alter Software noch irgendwo rumliegen haben, was ich zumindest im Fall von Acrobat 8 bezweifel --> Haltbarkeitsdatum (Gewährleistungszeitraum) ist ja schon abgelaufen.

Ich würde einfach mal dem Support von Adobe Dein Problem/Vorhaben schildern.
Die sollten Dir ja eine verlässliche Auskunft geben können. 

Die Virtualisierungslösung dürfte aber sicherlich die kostengünstigste Lösung sein.
Oder Du könntest, sofern Du nicht unbedingt auf Adobe angewiesen bist,  auch auf OpenSource Alternativen zurückgreifen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Twinsetter (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du Deine alten Programme weiter benutzen möchtest, dann würde ich Dir Parallels als Virtualisierungslösung empfehlen. Die Version 4.0 kostet als Vollversion 70,-€ bei EDV-Buchversand und läuft bestens - habe diese Version selbst auf einem MacBookPro (2 Jahre alt) und einem niegenagelneuen iMac laufen.
Neben Parallels brauchst Du auch noch eine Windowsversion. Ich würde da XP empfehlen - Home reicht meistens völlig aus. Parallels unterstützt alle Windowssysteme ab 3.11!! da sollte doch was passendes dabei sein. Windows 7 steht noch nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, da aber Vista unterstützt wird sollte auch Windows 7 laufen. Windows 7 gibt es ebenfalls beim EDV-Buchversand für 90,-€. Wenn Du da noch 30 drauflegst bekommst Du dort sogar Home Premium mit einer 32Bit und einer 64Bit Version züglich eines Buches über Windows 7.

Parallels integriert Windows perfekt in das Mac System. Du kannst von Deinen Windowsanwendungen auf Mac-Daten und umgekehrt zugreifen. Kannst Dir das Ganze ja mal hier  http://www.parallels.com/de/ anschauen. 
Ich bin mit dieser Lösung sehr zu frieden. Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch Dein bisheriges Windows unter Paralles nutzen. Aber selbst wenn Du Parallels und Windows kaufen müßtest bist mit 160,-€ immer noch billiger, als wenn Du Dir Photoshop neu kaufen würdest. Die aktuelle Version für Mac kostet ca. 1000,-€. Es sei denn Du gehörst zur "priviligierten" Schicht der Studenten. Dann würde ich Dir die Studentenversion der Creative Suite 4 empfehlen. Die enthält alle Deine Programme und kostet ca. 200,-€. Dann hast Du optimal zum Mac passende aktuelle Software. Ist aber halt ne Frage der Finanzen.

Ansonsten kann ich den Umstieg auf Mac nur befürworten - sehr solides System.

Gruß Twinsetter


----------



## tacef (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab wie von Dr.Dau geraten mal den Support kontaktiert.

Es ist möglich wenn ich 

1. Die Windows version nachweislich vernichte
2. Eine Erklärung unterschreibe das ich mir keine Windows version mit den alten Seriennummern mehr aktiviere
3. Ca. € 10,-- bezahle(je nach wechselkurs, sind in $15,-- die zu bezahlen wären)

Da ich kein Student bin, kann ich die Studentenversion vergessen.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal weiter auf mein Macbook sparen und dann weiterschaun.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2009)

Adobe ist traditionell recht kulant, was Plattformwechsel angeht.
Sie hängen es aber nicht an die große Glocke. Man muss also (wie hier geschehen) einfach
mal anrufen, die Situation erklären und naja, ein wenig Freundlichkeit hilft natürlich auch immer. 

Auch Sprachwechsel sind theoretisch möglich, allerdings macht es Adobe da üblicherweise
nur in Zusammenhang mit einem Versionsupgrade (z.B. von CS3 auf CS4). 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Oktober 2009)

tacef hat gesagt.:


> 1. Die Windows version nachweislich vernichte


Das ist natürlich so eine Sache.
Wie weist man nach dass man die alte Version vernichtet hat?!

1. Möglichkeit: man beauftragt z.B. REISSWOLF (renomierter Betrieb im Bereich Akten- und Datenvernichtung) mit der Vernichtung.

2. Möglichkeit: man schickt die Datenträger (per Einschreiben) an Adobe (sofern die sich darauf einlassen).
Hier liegt der Vorteil klar auf der Hand: relativ niedrige Kosten und man kann die Erklärung gleich mit einschicken.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Das ist natürlich so eine Sache.
> Wie weist man nach dass man die alte Version vernichtet hat?!



Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Indem man nie wieder versucht, diese Software zu installieren und damit auch zu aktivieren.
Die Seriennummer wird dann auf Adobes Aktivierungsservern ohnehin ungültig.
Man kann also Seriennummer und Software getrost vernichten, sobald man die
neue bekommen hat. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

